# Hello from WV



## Fiero Mike (Aug 27, 2016)

New to the forum and new to bees. Have no experience with bees. My grandfather years ago used to have bees here in WV. Currently reading 2 books about bees. Trying to learn as much as I can before I start being a beekeeper. I am also interested in building my own hive from scratch. I'm leaning towards a horizontal Langstroth beehive.


----------



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Keep reading to get the basics down. I would suggest Ross Conrad's book Natural Beekeeping: Organic approaches to modern apiculture. Also be aware that SO much has changed in the beekeeping world since your and my grandfather keep bees! Make sure you start off with good queens that are mite resistant and have the ability to go on into the next generation. Good luck and do not get discouraged because your first years can be the worst. With that said your bad years will make your good years all the sweeter. No pun intended.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Mike! You should do well In central WV. From Weston to Elkins the sourwood usually produces a great crop. Was top shelf this year.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome from your Northern neighbor in SE Ohio. Spend your fall and winter reading all you can about bees and beekeeping. 

Attend seminars like the WV Honeybee Expo in Parkersburg, WV January 28,2017. Well worth the cost of admission. Here is a link _http://www.movba.org/2016_honeybee_expo.htm_

Find yourself a mentor and never think you know it all. A good beekeeper is always learning. Good luck


----------



## Fiero Mike (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Tenbears and BeeMoose. Thanks for the link, I'll take a look.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard! We have our apiary in Grant County. You managed to miss starting out in a year with three weeks of straight rainy days, culminating in a hard freeze, this May. Would have been a bummer to get started in a year that bad. Next year for sure ... we'll have tons of Tulip Poplar and Black Locust. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome aboard! I'm a first year keep myself & I can tell you this is a great source of info from a great diverse group of people. Good luck!!!! Tell us what your reading too. Always good to know & can always benefit someone........like me!


----------



## JohnL (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Mike.

I just joined the forum today myself. I was just in Buckhannon this morning to pick up a few things at Lowes. You're about a 40 minute drive from my house. We have a dozen hives in Pickle Street, about 14 miles west of Weston on Rt 33. Welcome to beekeeping!


----------



## Fiero Mike (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I'm reading "Beekeeping for dummies" which I got from the S&T Bees store in Elkins, WV. And, my second book I got from Tractor Supply here in Buckhannon titled "The Backyard Beekeeper". My hopes are to buy or rent a house next year in Elkins, and then start beekeeping either next year depending upon when we get a house or by the latest the following year. If I don't get started in honeybees next year, then I'm thinking of at least building a Mason Orchard Bees hive to be involved with bees.


----------



## Fiero Mike (Aug 27, 2016)

JohnL said:


> Hi Mike.
> 
> I just joined the forum today myself. I was just in Buckhannon this morning to pick up a few things at Lowes. You're about a 40 minute drive from my house. We have a dozen hives in Pickle Street, about 14 miles west of Weston on Rt 33. Welcome to beekeeping!


Hi John,

Thanks! Maybe one weekend I could stop by and see your bees and hive setup, and ask you a ton of questions.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mike!


----------



## Fiero Mike (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Any recommendations on other books to read?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with the new addiction.


----------



## Fiero Mike (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, it has been about 2 years since I've last posted due to my wife's personal health issue. So, it is like I'm just starting all over on the forum. And, I thought I'd reintroduce myself, since I've moved and bought a house in Beverly, WV. I have started building a longitudinal langstroth hive. I also made the plunge and ordered a NUC of Italian honey bees for next year.


----------

